# broken doll costume



## halloweenfreak2000 (Jul 14, 2013)

this year like many years Halloween season starts right after the 4th of July. I am thinking of being a broken doll this year! so this is my ideas for my D.I.Y. costume tell me what you think!!!

-a ripped black shirt 
- a white, grey or bright colored tank top
-two tutus both bright or one black one white or one black one colorful
-a short, puffed sleeved black cardigan 
- black pigtail wig ( purchase at spirithalloween.com or local drugstore)
-black ripped bows (for pigtails)
- black arm warmers
-black and bright jewelry


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

how would you be broken? maybe in the makeup you could have a cracked face?


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

How about those striped tights? Maybe a few holes or runs. Cracked face with makeup would be fairly easy.


----------



## halloweenfreak2000 (Jul 14, 2013)

beautifulnightmare;bt2691 said:


> how would you be broken? maybe in the makeup you could have a cracked face?


yes the makeup will be cracked and evil


----------

